# chômage technique d'un parent employeur



## Manou54 (22 Août 2022)

bonjour , en cas de chômage technique d'un parent employeur doit on être payé quand même ? la totalité des jours d absence ? avec mes remerciements ;


----------



## Griselda (22 Août 2022)

Evidement!
Ton contrat qui te lie à tes PE n'a aucun rapport avec leur travail à eux, tu n'es pas employée par l'employeur des Familles, n'est ce pas?!
Le PE en chômage technique va percevoir son salaire sous forme d'indemnité chômage si son patron fait le necessaire, sinon il le paiera tout simplement lui même.
Quoi qu'il arrive ce n'est pas ton problème.
Les PE sont redevables du contrat qu'ils ont signé avec toi, un point c'est tout.
S'ils ont eux mêmes une situation économique qui se complique et souhaite modifier ton contrat cela ne peut passer que par une négociation et un Avenant qui prouvera que tu as accepté les termes de celui ci. Rien ne t'y oblige.
S'ils pensent ne plus avoir besoin de toi ils font une rupture de contrat dans le respect du préavis = ils libèrent donc cette place entièrement que tu seras libre d'attribuer à une autre famille.

Je te conseille de bien lire notre nouvelle CCN car au vue de ta question je crains que tu ais oublié de le faire.


----------



## Griselda (22 Août 2022)

J'ajoute au cas où ce n'était pas clair que le PE en chômage technique, en congés, en arrêt maladie ou que sais je encore reste tout à fait libre de te confier son enfant selon les horaires établies dans ton contrat même s'il ne va pas travailler. Il paie ta dispo, il n'a donc pas à justifier la raison pour laquelle il te porte son enfant. Du coup s'il garde son enfant alors que toi tu étais bien à ton poste, prête à le recevoir, ça s'appelle une absence pour convenance personnelle du Parent qui ne peut en aucun cas donner lieu à minoration de salaire.

Rares sont les cas où c'est possible:

- si l'enfant est malade, avec un Certificat Médicale fourni à l'AM au plus tard au retour de l'enfant, dans la limute de 5 jours/ année glissante
- si l'AM ou la famille de celle ci rend l'accueil impossible, si elle est malade, absente, refuse l'enfant sauf si elle est en congés payés ou pour quelques evenements familiaux ou sa formation obligatoire

Tu vois que le chômage partiel du Parent ne rentre absolument pas dans le cas où on peut reduire ton salaire.
Par contre en cas d'absence de l'enfant, les IE, IR ou IK ne sont pas dues.


----------



## Catie6432 (22 Août 2022)

Bien sûr que oui. Si le PE envisage de ne plus avoir besoin de vos services au vu de sa nouvelle situation il vous licencier. Si il pense avoir moins besoin de vous confier son enfant, il vous propose un avenant que vous pouvez accepter ou refuser. En cas de refus de part le contrat continue tel qu'à l'origine ou le PE décide d'y mettre fin. Si vous acceptez l'avenant, augmentez votre taux horaire pour limiter ou effacer la perte de salaire induite par les changements souhaités par le PE. Hors ces différents points, toute absence de l'enfant est considérée comme à la convenance personnelle de votre employeur qui doit vous rémunérer pour ces journées.


----------



## angèle1982 (22 Août 2022)

Cela n'est pas votre problème ! un papa s'est retrouvé au chômage il voulait baisser mes heures j'ai refusé puisque son enfant rentrait 6 mois après à la maternelle pas question de modifier ma mensualisation pour mes ARE futures ou alors j'augmentais d'autant mon taux horaire donc ils ont laissé ainsi ... c'est de la CONVENANCE PERSONNELLE du PE donc ils paient que l'enfant vienne ou pas !!! sinon on reviendrait du temps d'avant la CCN au paiement au réel !!! j'espère que le papa ne vous a pas posé cette question que c'est juste vous qui vous vous la posez ??? maintenant vous saurez quoi lui répondre !!! il peut toujours vous amener son enfant ou le garder dans le 2ème cas vous n'aurez que les IE en moins ... le chômage techinque ne va peut-être pas s'éterniser donc ils auront toujours besoin de vous alors ne changez RIEN ! j'ai eu des papas en arrêt de travail certains m'apportaient l'enfant d'autres le gardait c'est leur choix ... mais JAMAIS eu de baisse de salaire ...


----------

